# Replacing Window Extension Jambs



## TeeRiddle (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi all!

I am getting ready to re-trim a window in my kitchen. Looking at the window closely the extension jambs are a bit rough looking. I was thinking about prying them off and putting up new ones that will look a bit cleaner (plus I'd like to remove the yellowing caulk and re-caulk).

What is the best way to remove the extension jambs without damaging the window? How difficult are these usually to remove? Should I just leave them, remove the caulk, sand them and re-paint?

Thanks!


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Form your picture those do not look like extension jambs but the inside of the regular window jamb.
Those ar probably replacement windows in old jambs but hard to tell for sure.
Clean the old caulk up ,paint and recaulk as good as you can would be your best bet without spending a lot of money.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Jambs should extend out and be even with the sheetrock.


----------



## TeeRiddle (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks mako1, that's what I'll do.

joecaption, these jambs are flush with the sheetrock, but I am not sure if these were extensions or if part of the old jamb. It's hard to tell whether the window sits inside it or butts up to it. Not the greatest picture, sorry.

Thanks!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

No extensions jambs there. Clean up and caulk it and you could put the trim back on and just finish that gap with some shoe moulding.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Another +1. That's just the original frame. Whatever trim/casing you put over the front of that should cover most of the face of it. You could even do a zero reveal if you want. On the return side, clean, caulk and paint, then add some new stops if you want. Definitely not extension jambs though either way.


----------

